# Very sad news



## catfish (Mar 20, 2021)

The Cabe and the bicycle hobby have lost a giant. Paul Genaro - Bike. Has pasted on.

I love you brother. And I will always miss you.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 20, 2021)

PAUL WAS REAL PEOPLE!
SORRY TO HEAR.
TOO YOUNG TO DIE.
R.I.P.
WES


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 20, 2021)

Sad news for sure. I learned a lot from him


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 20, 2021)

Very sad to hear , I bought a lot of great parts from him over many years. I will definitely miss him and his great contribution to the hobby.RIP


----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 20, 2021)

Darn that's tough. I had no idea seems like he was right here posting as usual just recently. Unexpected? I liked Paul. Very knowledgeable but at the same time always looking and learning adding. He was somebody fun to talk to in the wee hours of the morning pre opening at Copake. And a fellow New Englander...You'll be missed Paul


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Mar 20, 2021)

This sucks. Met paul many moons ago. Wealth of information always educating.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 20, 2021)

Glad I got a chance to meet Paul after buying many parts from him. I agree, very sad news.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 20, 2021)

This is really sad news, you will be missed Paul  “Bike”


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 20, 2021)

Paul took me under his wing when I was a rookie. He taught me so much. I’ve always considered him my mentor. I love you  brother. RIP.

Scott


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 20, 2021)

So sad.  He will be missed so much!  One of the greats of our hobby.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 20, 2021)

Damn that sucks.bought a thing or two from him.seemed like a kool dude.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## blasterracing (Mar 20, 2021)

Sad to hear.  Paul was a great guy who always treated me great.  Sure will miss you my friend.  RIP Paul.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 20, 2021)

I wish i could of met this Man as from what im reading he is a heck  of a person ...Any cool stories anyone can share for the members who never met Him. What was his favorite kind of bike ? 

RIP Brother


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 20, 2021)

Very sad news. RIP brother Paul.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 20, 2021)

Paul is one of my all time favorite collectors and I considered him a good friend. He had a saying “these are the good old days” and I always took that to heart - our present time on earth is truly precious and we’re creating “our good old days everyday” I feel blessed to have known him and I’m very sad to hear this news. RIP PG!!! You will be sorely missed my friend.


----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## IngoMike (Mar 20, 2021)

I will always remember his signature line: "these are the good old days"...........so true!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 20, 2021)

This one hurts! I considered Paul a friend and always looked forward to seeing him at Memory Lane. The hobby lost a great one. RIP Paul. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## ratrodz (Mar 20, 2021)

Sh@tty news man! R.I.P Paul


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 20, 2021)

Wow!
What a shock!
Paul lived in my home town of Costa Mesa, California for a time.
He lived in a little house that just happened to be within walking distance of where a chiropractor named Doc Gibson would occasionally host a classic and antique bicycle swap meet.
It was at one of these swap meets, where Paul discovered this crazy hobby of ours.
Who knew, that by renting that little house in Costa Mesa, he would discover a burgeoning hobby, that would help shape the course of the rest of his life.
His passion for this hobby was evident.
I am saddened to learn of the passing of Paul/Bike Genaro.
He was always good to me.


----------



## longtanklars (Mar 20, 2021)

Oh man, Paul was one of the OG’s! His presence will be sorely missed


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 20, 2021)

I just talked to him the other day in a WTB thread; that sucks. I didn't know him personally as I don't know many of you beyond screen names. Pretty Sure this man may have gone before his desired time but we're never promised tomorrow so ride & live like it's your last day. No Disrespect to Anyone but I'd rather see ya on any other side than being in pain or suffering of any sorts.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 20, 2021)

Sorry to hear of this loss. Sounds like he had a very strong impact on many people in the hobby. RIP Paul.


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 21, 2021)

Damn, so sorry to hear it. We lost another great one. He was always so nice to me and didn't even really know me, he typified the bike folk I really love - in it for the passion. These are the good old days, believe it. RIP Paul... you will be sorely missed.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 21, 2021)

first time i met paul was at copake.early morning pulled into a gas station for a coffee,he pulled in beside me,had no idea who he was,he says good morning,get to the swap and catfish introduced me to him.has talked to me and treated me like he has known me his whole life,good good person,will be missed!!RIP BIKE.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 21, 2021)

This is why I am anxious to get free 
















CABE t shirts to members so we stand out at swap meets.  They would be a tool to introduce each of us to one another and exchange avatars.  The brothers didn't go back to bikes.  They risked their lives to give us flight.  They were the greatest bikers who ever lived.  There are few airplane collectors.  I wish I had met your friend.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 21, 2021)

What a bummer.  Paul was a truly unique man with a certain calmness I can't really describe.  My first interaction with him some years ago was a brokered deal with a west coast buyer, to be concluded in the field at Copake.  Our first conversation over the phone went something like this - me, "I'll be in a dark green Chevy van."  Paul, "I'll be in a crusty white Dodge van, but just look for a big disheveled guy with one eye."  Always friendly, always smiling - rest in peace Paul.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 21, 2021)

my heart is cryin'


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 21, 2021)

Sad news indeed. He will be missed by all. Meet him at Copake 2019 great man. RIP Paul Genaro.


----------



## locomotion (Mar 21, 2021)

This is so sad .... RIP
Didn't know Paul in person, only his baby face profile pic and in discussion with him on this forum.
I was just in a discussion, on March 14th, with him about buying his Columbia springfork and I was wondering why he had stopped responding  (wish it was for a different reason)

he seemed like a really fun guy to be around. On our last discussion on March 14th, he told me : "it will depend on how drunk I am when an offer comes in!"  I taught this was the funniest reply  at the time

again, sad day


----------



## mike j (Mar 21, 2021)

Good man, met him at Copake a few times. Too bad & too soon.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 21, 2021)

Bike has always been a wealth of knowledge with me. Not ever had met him but, he was more than willing to lend a helping hand.
His presence is one that will be missed.


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 21, 2021)

Sorry to hear of Paul's passing, RIP.

-mike


----------



## Eddieman (Mar 21, 2021)

His presence at swap's will be missed, glad to have known him.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm numb,, Known Paul along time , he was a gentle giant....can't believe the news .. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Mar 21, 2021)

We were just making plans last week for Fall Hershey he was very excited about going back there. Bummer..


----------



## mynameislegion (Mar 21, 2021)

Old Guard. Old School. Long time bike guy.
Will be sorely missed.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 21, 2021)

The Cabe will never be the same. Never met Paul, but enjoyed his presence on the site.
My condolences to those of you who knew him personally, he was a great Ambassador for the hobby.


----------



## Wheeler/Dealer (Mar 21, 2021)

I, too, just bought something from Paul and send him a PM thanking him for the deal, etc, etc!  Now, sadly, I know why he didn't respond.  RIP Paul!  You will be surely missed!!


----------



## JOEL (Mar 21, 2021)

WOW, So sad to hear that. He was a great guy with a good eye for quality.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Always sad to hear of someone so obviously loved and cherished passing too soon. RIP.


----------



## Phallon1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Sad to hear, staple at my bicycle auctions and became a friend to me and my family over the years, will be missed, also super knowledgable and kind.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 21, 2021)

Wow.. 
Thank you for posting the info and photos Catfish...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 21, 2021)

1991, saw a swoopy shiny chrome & red vintage bike that belonged to a roommate of the future mrs rustjunkie.
i'd never seen anything like that before....had to have one.
came across a "vintage bikes for sale" ad in the SD Union-Tribune classifieds, dialed the number.
guy answers the phone, introductions, we chat a bit...nice easy conversation...he tells me about the bikes that are for sale,
not really interested as i don't know a thing about them, so tell him what i'm _really _looking for:
swoopy bike with chrome frame & extra tubes, red trim pieces with a headli...he cuts me right off:
"Sears Spaceliner....I put those on the curb."
i am _crushed_:
"oh man, would you save the next one for me, _pleease_??"
Paul replies:
"Come over to my house, I will show you some sh !t that will*  blow  your  mind."*
i did, he was right.
the rest: history.
Paul led me into the world of old bikes thru that classified ad.
never did get my mint condition Spaceliner.
that's okay, i scored a great friend and 30 years of great times.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 21, 2021)

Rest In Peace I’m sorry for the loss.


----------



## z-bikes (Mar 21, 2021)

RIP Paul. Nobody like him. Always entertaining to talk to at ML & AA.


----------



## Boris (Mar 21, 2021)

Shocked! Never met him, but always respected him. RIP Paul. You truly WILL be missed.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Mar 21, 2021)

I’m so sorry to hear about his passing.  May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Mar 21, 2021)

God Speed Bike....


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 21, 2021)

R.I.P Paul!!!!


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 21, 2021)

My brother had real depth, I will forever cherish the hours long convos we had over the many years I was blessed to have known him. 

Chow my man.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 21, 2021)

I am so sad to hear this. PG was a great friend. We spoke from a far much of the time and traded and bought and sold to each other. I so much enjoyed seeing him at the swap meets when we were there on the same year. RIP my friend.
One of my only pictures of him.


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 21, 2021)

Sad News Indeed ! ... RIP Paul and my condolences to his family. Known Paul for many years from the MLA / AA bicycle Swap Events, a familiar face that will be missed. God Speed !


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 21, 2021)

R.I.P. Paul, you will be missed,my thoughts and prayers are with you all that knew him and were close friends of his.


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 21, 2021)

I never got to meet Paul but we kept in touch here and there. Lots of knowledge learned a lot 
from him. Rest In Peace brother !


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 21, 2021)

Condolences to all who knew and loved him. I can see from the stories what a great guy and bike lover he was. Rest In Peace, Paul.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 21, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> What a shock!
> Paul lived in my home town of Costa Mesa, California for a time.
> He lived in a little house that just happened to be within walking distance of where a chiropractor named Doc Gibson would occasionally host a classic and antique bicycle swap meet.
> ...




I remember Paul at those old Doc Gibson meets and like so many people getting started collecting bikes back then he
had Schwinn fever and would buy a ton of stuff from me at the Doc Swaps....  Never would have imagined how his knowledge
and taste expanded to become a veritable encyclopedia of unusual and rare bicycle stuff.
You'll be missed old friend


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 21, 2021)

Every picture tells a story, Paul's picture was a novel.
Paul attended McPherson Auto restoration college in Kansas, a very prestigious school.
He got mugged in California and lost his eye there.
He was one of the first to use Ebay to sell bikes and parts.
The first time I saw Paul, was at the old Perrysburg Memory Lane meet.
This larger than life guy was in a small white Nissan Sentra, packed to the gills with parts, bikes, and his new dog "Stinky."
Paul had a radar and a nose for finding good, top of the line stuff.
He's been a constant fixture in the hobby for years and years, and his being gone will be felt.
The meets will not be the same without him and the old guard of "bike guys" that have been attending and swapping and
are starting to fade away.
Paul, in his way, was a real sweet guy, who looked gruff, but really had a heart of gold.
Geez, am I going to miss him.
Vaya con Dios, Paul.
We all really loved ya.


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2021)

charnleybob said:


> Every picture tells a story, Paul's picture was a novel.
> Paul attended McPherson Auto restoration college in Kansas, a very prestigious school.
> He got mugged in California and lost his eye there.
> He was one of the first to use Ebay to sell bikes and parts.
> ...




Well said Bob.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 21, 2021)

Wow, I swore I just picked up something from him just the other day.  RIP brother


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 22, 2021)

April 25, 2006. Paul with a pot bellied pig that showed up on his property.


----------



## KevinM (Mar 22, 2021)

I am going to miss him going to the buffet line at breakfast in Ann Arbor and putting 2 pounds of bacon on his plate. I tried to make sure I was in front of him always. Gentle Ben he was.


----------



## catfish (Mar 22, 2021)

Paul's family are dealing with his loss, and need time. They have requested privacy, but understand that there are many people who would like to pass on their condolences.

All cards and letters can be mailed to me, and they will be shared with Paul's family.

If anyone needs my address, please pm me.

That is all the info I have. Please respect the family's request for privacy.

Catfish


----------



## catfish (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## oldspoke (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm saddened and stunned .
I can't believe I'm not gonna get to see this big goofy guy at the annual trip to Copake.
Some of my best conversations were with Paul at the swaps or by email. He was a wealth of knowledge and always
willing to share. A real character with a great sense of humor
Some folks are gifted with an "eye" and a magical 5th sense for noticing quality and the unusual. Paul Genaro had that gift. 
Were there a picker/collector Hall of Fame, with a gallery of portraits, Paul's portrait would be in the top tier. 
R.I.P. Paul - you will be missed


----------



## Ingomary (Mar 23, 2021)

So many memories of Paul.  I thought I heard the rumble of one of his crusty vehicles pulling in my driveway a few days ago.  He always stopped in on the way to Ann Arbor and we would tour the ethnic food of Detroit.   I guess it was his way of saying goodbye.


----------



## kirk thomas (Mar 23, 2021)

I bought and sold a few things with Paul always had a good response and lots of knowledge.
Sorry and God Bless.
Kirk


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 23, 2021)

Ingomary said:


> So many memories of Paul.  I thought I heard the rumble of one of his crusty vehicles pulling in my driveway a few days ago.  He always stopped in on the way to Ann Arbor and we would tour the ethnic food of Detroit.   I guess it was his way of saying goodbye.



I have had those experiences with people that have passed and 1 very strange dream of a dog that was sick. 
With the dog I had bought him for $50, raised him from a puppy sleeping on my chest, took him with me every where but school, and knew he didn't make it  woke up  because the dream was that real.


----------



## Ingomary (Mar 23, 2021)

Besides being a connoisseur of rust Paul was a real foodie who lived in a foodie wasteland.  Road trips were highlighted by the restaurants he would enjoy.  He especially liked authentic Mexican and Middle Eastern.  I remember hunting down the best recipe for garlic sauce so he could make it at home.  I would encourage everyone to remember him next time you enjoy a particularly tasty meal.


----------



## BikesMom (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello All. This is BikesMom, Marta.  I cannot express how my heart is being healed by reading all the posts here about Paul.  I smile, I cry. And I will share a brief story.  I've always loved flea markets and stopped at one after Paul had started collecting.  I saw a torpedo light and talked to the vendor.  I explained that I was just an interested Mom and wanted to surprise Paul with something that I was clever enough to buy.  The young man seemed very taken with this story and said that he would sell me the light and I was to tell my son what I paid for it.  Evidently it was a valuable piece that the guy practically gave away. Paul was impressed!  Mydaughters Christienne and Gabrielle, as well as Paul's girlfriend Judy are loving reading the posts.  They are really helping ease the pain.  Much love and thanks to all of you for caring for Paul.


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2021)

Ingomary said:


> Besides being a connoisseur of rust Paul was a real foodie who lived in a foodie wasteland.  Road trips were highlighted by the restaurants he would enjoy.  He especially liked authentic Mexican and Middle Eastern.  I remember hunting down the best recipe for garlic sauce so he could make it at home.  I would encourage everyone to remember him next time you enjoy a particularly tasty meal.



I have lots of Paul stories about us going out to eat. For a while we had a favorite Indian restaurant near our usual hotel in Ohio. I think it fritened the owner every time we were there. We would order multiple entrays and tons of man bread. And after we finished we would order more.....  Sometimes we would eat there three days in a row. Classic riders was all ways with us. And we usually brought a few other big eaters with us.


----------



## frampton (Mar 23, 2021)

Met Paul years ago at Memory Lane and Ann Arbor. A very friendly and entertaining guy.


----------



## BikesMom (Mar 23, 2021)

Paul/Bike walking towards the stars


----------



## Ingomary (Mar 23, 2021)

Paul's mother, Marta just called me.  She is trying to get on the CABE and hopefully will be joining us soon to share memories.  There will be a memorial in May and we talked about using technology to allow all Paul's many far flung friends join in.  Understandably the family has a lot to deal with but she wants everyone to know she appreciates the love and friendship and stories we can share.   Mary


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 23, 2021)

We all can only hope we are so loved and appreciated as Paul.  Never met the man or had any dealings with him but reading everything (so far) written here I can only repeat. we should be so lucky!


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 23, 2021)

very sad to hear, Paul was a wealth of knowledge and a great guy. may he rest in piece.

Nick and Darcie.


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 23, 2021)

On the subject of Paul's outstanding pallet.
He had been raving about an Indian restaurant in Maumee, Ohio and really wanted us to check it out.
So Catfish, myself, and Paul stopped in after a long day at Memory Lane.  We proceeded to order everything on the menu!  No exaggeration, we would order anywhere from one to four of an item because we wanted to try everything.  Three gnarly looking guys with two tables absolutely filled with a dream spread of Indian cuisine.  Sampling all of it, telling stories, and enjoying the moment.  We spent a couple hours there.  The staff was so happy with our appreciation of their food and culture, we complimented the cooks, and tipped very generously.  
Just one of the many fantastic memories I have with Paul.


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 23, 2021)

On another of my visits to Paul's house.  After a 12 hour drive, I showed up at about 3:30am.  I walked into the kitchen, and smell Paul's hungarian chili!!  At that very moment, I look to my right and I see Paul walking towards me, STARK NAKED!
If it was anyone else on the planet, it would have definitely been odd, to say the least, lol!  But this was my brother Paul, so nothing surprised me.
As he approached, he jokingly offered a hug, (I declined) and then proceeded to tell me about the chili and to be sure to eat it with this amazing bread that he picked up from a bakery.  He was very particular about bread, could not be processed store bread!!
He then headed back to bed and left me to my chili and bread that you tore from the loaf, it was outstanding!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 23, 2021)

Paul was a great guy to newer members on the forum.  He was free about offering advice and was always a gentleman about contacting you privately if an item was posted wrong.  He would often contact me after a swap he could not attend to get a full report.  I am going to miss Paul.  RIP.


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2021)

Classicriders said:


> On the subject of Paul's outstanding pallet.
> He had been raving about an Indian restaurant in Maumee, Ohio and really wanted us to check it out.
> So Catfish, myself, and Paul stopped in after a long day at Memory Lane.  We proceeded to order everything on the menu!  No exaggeration, we would order anywhere from one to four of an item because we wanted to try everything.  Three gnarly looking guys with two tables absolutely filled with a dream spread of Indian cuisine.  Sampling all of it, telling stories, and enjoying the moment.  We spent a couple hours there.  The staff was so happy with our appreciation of their food and culture, we complimented the cooks, and tipped very generously.
> Just one of the many fantastic memories I have with Paul.



Sometimes we would eat here a few nights in a row.


----------



## stoney (Mar 23, 2021)

VERY sad news. Paul was a great guy. Always a big hello and very helpful. Have known Paul since about 1987. Lots of knowledge and friendliness goes with him. Rest In Peace. Keep an eye on all of us.


----------



## kreika (Mar 23, 2021)

Very sad news! Condolences to all!


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 23, 2021)

My Paul shirt -he loved this  Hey  Marta had I known when I gave you that light that it would turn into one of the most memorable quotable instant friendships of my life - it is such a small big world and the impact that Paul made on me will never be forgotten


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2021)

I spoke to Paul's mother on the phone today. It was very nice to talk to her. And it was very emotional. It certainly helped me with the grieving prosses. 

  Catfish


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 25, 2021)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Paul is one of my all time favorite collectors and I considered him a good friend. He had a saying “these are the good old days” and I always took that to heart - our present time on earth is truly precious and we’re creating “our good old days everyday” I feel blessed to have known him and I’m very sad to hear this news. RIP PG!!! You will be sorely missed my friend.
> 
> View attachment 1376602




I was digging around looking for an old email from someone else and stumbled across a 2012 email from PG that had this saying as his signature:

"Just because I am paranoid does not mean they are not after me"-
Paul Genaro
Sidney (central - the poor part!)NY USA
RUST=BUY SELL TRADE"

Which gave me a good laugh at the time and tinge of sadness just now. I only did a half dozen or so deals with him over the years, always something funny during or after it was done. The last thing I bought from him was a nice Schwinn Webb lever off of............ eBay. So when I posted up complaining about items never making it to the end of the auction who was the first to respond?









						cancelled ebay items - bad luck or a trend? | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

Anyone else getting frequently skunked on eBay? Almost everything I have bid on lately that is vintage bike or guitar related gets yanked before the end and never relisted.




					thecabe.com
				




I wasn't close to the man like many of you were but I will certainly miss his humor.


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 25, 2021)

Autocycleplane said:


> I was digging around looking for an old email from someone else and stumbled across a 2012 email from PG that had this saying as his signature:
> 
> "Just because I am paranoid does not mean they are not after me"-
> Paul Genaro
> ...




Ive known Paul about 12yrs..that prob was not a joke


----------



## zephyrblau (Mar 27, 2021)

dfa242 said:


> What a bummer.  Paul was a truly unique man with a certain calmness I can't really describe.  My first interaction with him some years ago was a brokered deal with a west coast buyer, to be concluded in the field at Copake.  Our first conversation over the phone went something like this - me, "I'll be in a dark green Chevy van."  Paul, "I'll be in a crusty white Dodge van, but just look for a big disheveled guy with one eye."  Always friendly, always smiling - rest in peace Paul.



yep, that was me. I hadn't been on the CABE for too long when I went batsh*t crazy for Silver Kings. Paul and I had done some business and one day, out of the blue, I get a message "...what do you think about a 26X" ? I almost fell over. Paul "...knew a guy..." and the rest, as they say, is history. (it's featured in the Silver King thread) as the bike rolled across the lawn at Copake I'm pretty sure there was at least one CABEr in attendance saying to himself "who's the lucky bastard who bought THAT thing" ? Dean / dfa242 was kind enough to not only pick the bike up but ship as well. it's still here and ain't goin' no place! my heartfelt thanks to you both. RIP Paul. I hope where ever you wind up there's a swap meet or garage sale every day of the week


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 27, 2021)

Sorry to hear this. I never met him but you know I heard his name more than once.


----------



## UncleRemus (Mar 27, 2021)

catfish said:


> The Cabe and the bicycle hobby have lost a giant. Paul Genaro - Bike. Has pasted on.
> 
> I love you brother. And I will always miss you.
> 
> View attachment 1376554


----------



## Coot (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm very sad to hear about Paul's passing. He was quite the interesting fellow.


----------



## TrustRust (Mar 29, 2021)

*On the 13th Paul was torturing me about the rusty Excelsior motorcycle I am selling lol..
He sent a message through ebay that said "Trade" ?
Attached to the message was this old photo of "The Flying Merkel find".
I answered by saying I have enough Flying Monkeys already....*


----------



## stingrayjoe (Apr 3, 2021)

I first met Paul over 25 years ago at Copake. He drove into the swapmeet in a late 1960's Torino convertible! Unusual for swapmeet cruiser, right?

In 1999 Paul helped me learn how to use a PC and taught me HTML, how to list on eBay, in turn I helped him move from his home to another out of state. My computer background prior to was zero. I owe him a debt of gratitude.

We did a lot of deals back 'n forth over the years. Hung out on Saturday nights every year at Trexlertown with Sam and Mary.

Paul visited my home in  NJ 3-4 times when he and his dog Stinky where on the road. What a nice dog up close and in person. From a distance not so much, very scary! LOL! We always had to make sure our cats were secure before Paul let her out of the van. Once outside,  Stinky was very sweet with her tail always a - waggin'!.

Paul was ALWAYS there to answer any prewar or antiquue bike question I had. A true friend indeed!

I am Still in shock at the moment.

I am truly sorry to hear this....

Sincerely,

Joe


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2021)

TrustRust said:


> View attachment 1382020
> *On the 13th Paul was torturing me about the rusty Excelsior motorcycle I am selling lol..
> He sent a message through ebay that said "Trade" ?
> Attached to the message was this old photo of "The Flying Merkel find".
> I answered by saying I have enough Flying Monkeys already....*





Paul took me to this barn once. This is and I think always will be the best Flying Merkel ever found. He didn't even own it that long. For Paul the thrill was the hunt. He found some amazing stuff.


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## bikiba (Aug 31, 2021)

Sad news - sorry i am finding out so late, i havent been logging in as much lately.  i would have joined the zoom

I met paul twice, bought my first SK from him in PA ... and ever since i bought it he was always trying to buy it back 

would chat to him now and again on the cabe... wow. Feel bad for him and his family. RIP


----------



## BikesMom (Aug 31, 2021)

Thank you, bikini for your kind words.


----------



## BikesMom (Aug 31, 2021)

not bikini, but who am I to argue with the sublime corrector...BIKIBA


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2022)

Can't believe it has been a year.  I still miss Paul everyday.


----------



## catfish (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Aug 27, 2022)

Yup....never forget


----------



## zephyrblau (Aug 27, 2022)

live every day like it's your last. 
eventually you'll be right. 
RIP Sir Paul.


----------



## happyclark (Aug 27, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1376555



Man this brings back memories I slept on Paul’s couch many times passing thru. We picked a few leads I had together. I filmed with that camera for 5 years while pitching the show. Paul was always supportive to me about my idea I miss him


----------



## DrRumack80 (Aug 28, 2022)

I did not know Paul, but after reading through all the messages, I wish I had. Chances are I did encounter him in the past, as we went to the fall Trexlertown classic bike swap meet every year from 1999 - 2017.


----------



## happyclark (Aug 29, 2022)

TrustRust said:


> View attachment 1382020
> *On the 13th Paul was torturing me about the rusty Excelsior motorcycle I am selling lol..
> He sent a message through ebay that said "Trade" ?
> Attached to the message was this old photo of "The Flying Merkel find".
> I answered by saying I have enough Flying Monkeys already....*



That bike was in NY I picked that guy a few times after he sold it… Guy had a book binding business in his basement And had so many amazing pieces


----------

